# Fractal R4 oder R5 mi 240er Radi



## n4rti (25. November 2014)

Moin, da mein jetziger Tower mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so frisch ist und der ganze Umbau einer Katastrope ähnelt wollte ich mir einen Fractal zulegen.
Hier auf dem Foto: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sieht man den jetzigen Zustand.
Graka passt nicht in Tower etc.
Nun meine Frage: Bekomme ich oben einen 240er Radi mit einer höhe von ca 90mm(inkl. Lüfter) verbaut?
Der Agb sollte auch im Tower verschwinden und die Pumbe sowieso.
Was auch wichtig ist das ich die 970 (länge ca 310mm) auch noch rein bekomme und evtl ebeanfalls unter Wasser setze.
Hat vielleihct jemand ähnliche Komponenten verbaut und kann mir Tips Geben


Lg


----------

